

With Plan X, Pentagon seeks to spread U.S. military might to cyberspace - tux1968
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/with-plan-x-pentagon-seeks-to-spread-us-military-might-to-cyberspace/2012/05/30/gJQAEca71U_story.html

======
planetguy
I have a vision of a bunch of the heads of _other_ secret projects going
"Awww, why do _they_ get to be Plan X? I wanna be Plan X!"

